# Most economical service?



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got a house with 2-200amp panels inside. One in garage and one in the basement. What is the most economical way to install a service on the side of the house. I thought I'd use one meter and 2 2ooamp disconnects but the disconnects were 340$ each. Any ideas to save money? CT cabinet and meter?
thanks in advance.
Leebo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leebo said:


> I've got a house with 2-200amp panels inside. One in garage and one in the basement. What is the most economical way to install a service on the side of the house. I thought I'd use one meter and 2 2ooamp disconnects but the disconnects were 340$ each. Any ideas to save money? CT cabinet and meter?
> thanks in advance.
> Leebo


how about one 400 amp DISCO.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

How about a 400 amp meter/main with two 200 amp breakers?


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hadn't thought about that. One disco for two panels. Never have done that but could work.
thanks Leebo


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How about a 400 amp meter/main with two 200 amp breakers?


 Thats Even better..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leebo said:


> I've got a house with 2-200amp panels inside. One in garage and one in the basement. What is the most economical way to install a service on the side of the house. I thought I'd use one meter and 2 2ooamp disconnects but the disconnects were 340$ each. Any ideas to save money? CT cabinet and meter?
> thanks in advance.
> Leebo



Oh one more thing Welcome to the forum you will have fun here and learn a lot too..:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> How about a 400 amp meter/main with two 200 amp breakers?


That thing would be huge.. I would guess close to 4.5 feet??


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leebo said:


> I've got a house with 2-200amp panels inside. One in garage and one in the basement. What is the most economical way to install a service on the side of the house. I thought I'd use one meter and 2 2ooamp disconnects but the disconnects were 340$ each. Any ideas to save money? CT cabinet and meter?
> thanks in advance.
> Leebo


Leebo, where are you buying your materials???? I live an hour from you and I can buy 2- WP200 amp main breaker feed thru panels (trailer panel) for less money then 340 dollars.

I usually use a 400 amp meter base (320 amp continuous)( no ct) and 2 - 200 amp feed thru panels.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> That thing would be huge.. I would guess close to 4.5 feet??


 The two meter sockets with disco's would take up a lott of room too right??


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

B4T said:


> That thing would be huge.. I would guess close to 4.5 feet??


Size is a concern too. Its on a very visible side of the house. Hell the 200amp disco was 3 ft long.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Leebo, where are you buying your materials???? I live an hour from you and I can buy 2- WP200 amp main breaker feed thru panels (trailer panel) for less money then 340 dollars.
> 
> I usually use a 400 amp meter base (320 amp continuous)( no ct) and 2 - 200 amp feed thru panels.


Here a 400 amp is CT and the 320 amp MP can only have (2) 150 amp panels..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> Here a 400 amp is CT and the 320 amp MP can only have (2) 150 amp panels..


Well not in NC.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Leebo, where are you buying your materials???? I live an hour from you and I can buy 2- WP200 amp main breaker feed thru panels (trailer panel) for less money then 340 dollars.
> 
> I usually use a 400 amp meter base (320 amp continuous)( no ct) and 2 - 200 amp feed thru panels.


 Dennis .Who makes that set up?


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Leebo, where are you buying your materials???? I live an hour from you and I can buy 2- WP200 amp main breaker feed thru panels (trailer panel) for less money then 340 dollars.
> 
> I usually use a 400 amp meter base (320 amp continuous)( no ct) and 2 - 200 amp feed thru panels.


Usually get stuff from City Electric in G'boro. I'm a multifamily guy and haven't done houses in years.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the 320A MP is 38" high, so mounting the main breaker disco on the sides would be your best bet


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> That thing would be huge.. I would guess close to 4.5 feet??


I think around 15 wide 42 high :whistling2:

http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/5059.pdf


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Dennis .Who makes that set up?


What setup. The feed thru or the meter base?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leebo said:


> Usually get stuff from City Electric in G'boro. I'm a multifamily guy and haven't done houses in years.


Well I don't know Cutler Hammer prices but that is absurd. If you are not a Cutler Hammer user they will soak you.


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I think around 15 wide 42 high :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/5059.pdf


What do you quess the cost of this thing would be?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think around 15 wide 42 high :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/5059.pdf


I was thinking 400 amp CT.. those are NY rules.. can you use a 320A MP with (2) 200 amp. panels by you?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leebo said:


> What do you quess the cost of this thing would be?


Somewhere around $350-400 I think but not sure of Cutler Hammer.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

leebo said:


> What do you quess the cost of this thing would be?


I really don't know but I think it is likely the least expensive way out.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I was thinking 400 amp CT.. those are NY rules.. can you use a 320A MP with (2) 200 amp. panels by you?


A 320 meter has the same rating as two 200 amp panels combined.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> A 320 meter has the same rating as two 200 amp panels combined.


I agree.. but the LIPA engineers don't see it that way.. 

That Meter/main is a really sweet setup.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> A 320 meter has the same rating as two 200 amp panels combined.


160 + 160...Im good at math:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I agree.. but the LIPA engineers don't see it that way..



Gotcha. 

We get to use plug in meters up to 400 amps, above that it's CTs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What setup. The feed thru or the meter base?


The meter base.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The meter base.


The meter base is made by a number of manufacturers. It is rated 320 continuous and 400 non continuous. Meter plugs directly in just as a 200 amp meter would.

Remember a 200 amp meter base is only rated 160 amps continuous and 200 non continuous.


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Dennis, know of a good test prep instructor in NC?
Leebo


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leebo said:


> Dennis, know of a good test prep instructor in NC?
> Leebo


Check the other thread. Here is the link I posted there


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The meter base is made by a number of manufacturers. It is rated 320 continuous and 400 non continuous. Meter plugs directly in just as a 200 amp meter would.
> 
> Remember a 200 amp meter base is only rated 160 amps continuous and 200 non continuous.


The Milbank meter sockets I put in are continuous rated for 200 amps.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Don't have the part nos. in front of me but Sq. D makes a small NEMA 3R box that you install your own 200A breaker in. It it about 12" X18" & rated as service equipment. Cheap too.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

backstay said:


> The Milbank meter sockets I put in are continuous rated for 200 amps.


Ive sen some that say 250...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What kind of 200 A disco costs $340? You can get a SQ. D N3R 200 A disco at Lowe's for $127.00 all day. My supply house gets $166.00 Siemens N3R 200 A. I prefer the Siemens.

Here, the POCO would provide me with a 400 A meter socket for nothing but an electrical permit. And two discos, two ground rods, some #4 bare, couple of acorns some double lugs, 40 ft. of 4/0 SER, and two 200 A MLO panels with the breakers not including arc faults, and misc connectors after tax would be something like $1200 material only.


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

I went with the 2-200amp feed thru panels ( mobile home panels ) and a 320amp meter base in the center. I'll take a pic and post the prices when I get the invoice. Its a large setup but at least they(HO) have some room for expansion with the extra breaker holes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Doing slabwork while foundation is being laid. I 'd run a conduit under garage floor to basement directly to meter cabinet and the other back to back of meter.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I think around 15 wide 42 high :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/5059.pdf


 
Nice Zinsco


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy smokes! What kind of connected load do you have at this house? 

I'd go with a 320amp meter from the poco and put in (2) 200 amp MB 40 circuit panels and call it a day. You'll have to ask the poco for the right lugs for the meter but other than that you're good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## desar (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to get in on the discussion late, but I just purchased a 320 amp continuous socket with two 200 amp breakers installed in it the cost was about $1,350.00.
I'll be feeding to two 200amp main lug panels.Milbank makes one #U4835-X-2/200-BL for over head or underground. Unfortunately milbank is back logged until the end of April, so I went with Copper


----------

